# Valve Cover Gasket Replacement on AMU engine Quattro 225



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi guys, 

I am under the gun on a VW tensioner tool rental from Blauparts. Before ordering my valve cover gasket kit and tool I got all the DIY's on 1.8T valve cover replacement I could find. Come to find out NONE of them apply to the AMU :facepalm: 

I'm sure the procedure is the same once the valve cover is off, but there is so much junk on top of the AMU engine I can't even get that far. I was deperate so I forked over $50 to All Data, turns out they have nothing on the valve cover replacement :facepalm: So before I fork over another $106 for the Bentley DVD I downloaded can anyone help. 

If someone could just provide a link to a DIY Spark plug or Coil pack change on an AMU I could work with that. I just need something that shows what exactly needs to come out I've got metal turbo pipes criss crossing the engine and vacuum lines galore. :banghead:


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

*Found it!*

Four hours of searching the interwebs and VWvortex had it the whole time : 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2035487-DIY-1.8T-Valve-Cover-Gasket-replacement-w-Pics


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

ouch just went to start and see whatever engine this was it doesn't have the metal turbo pipes mine has. :banghead:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Just use it as a guide. It's is really not that difficult. You would need to pull the coils, and everything else that sits on top of the vc. Try to leave as much of it connected, and just push it aside while pulling the cover off. Then reverse the process to put i back on. I think you are making it out to be much more difficult than it really is. Should be pretty self explanatory to tell you the truth. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Replacing the vc gasket is really simple. If youre having a hard time I suggest getting this 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...r?ie=UTF8&qid=1335728221&sr=8-1&condition=new


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Sorry, but it sounds like you don't need to be working on cars.


----------



## jamestown478 (Mar 10, 2009)

I just did my vc last month. Def torque it down to the specs, I over torqued it and snapped two of the damn studs that hold it to the head and had to wait a week for the dealer to get them in stock. Pain in the ass.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

How did you manage to over torque them:what:


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

*Finished!*

all done  

I've been fixing cars for a decade all makes, just never without instructions. I went ahead anyway and did it because it was obvious there was no DIY guides out there, no lost bolts, and everything torqued to spec basically everything is 10nM on the valve cover. 

Took lots of pictures. Was a pain in the ass, I talked to my mechanic friend who specializes in BMWs and even before I was considering Audi and they said hands down they are the hardest cars to work on, he hates them. I now agree. Not to mention it seems like at 60,000 miles everything starts to go on the TT ,whereas a Honda or Toyota its not until 120,000 miles or more that things start to leak and fail. 

Going to let the gasket sealer dry overnight on the 6 points on VC, flat seal, and half moon seal and drive off tomorrow for work.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

toy4two2 said:


> all done
> 
> I've been fixing cars for a decade all makes, just never without instructions. I went ahead anyway and did it because it was obvious there was no DIY guides out there, no lost bolts, and everything torqued to spec basically everything is 10nM on the valve cover.
> 
> ...


 
:screwy: Your working too hard, be smarter then the car and just do it maybe an hour at MAX..It's really not that hard.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20psi now said:


> maybe an hour at MAX..It's really not that hard.


 Hey it took me several months to do mine!!! :laugh:


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

20psi now said:


> :screwy: Your working too hard, be smarter then the car and just do it maybe an hour at MAX..It's really not that hard.


 I like to take my time and do the job right. Take pics and follow instructions. No rush jobs here only quality workmanship, but to each their own. :beer: 

Speaking of my car falling apart, today on the way home I gently pulled the knob to turn on the climate control and it broke in half :banghead: Oh well, I sitll love my Misano Red LeMans TT


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

If you need instructions to do everything, you're going to always be lost.


----------



## jamestown478 (Mar 10, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> How did you manage to over torque them:what:


 somehow managed to fubar the setting on my torque wrench.


----------

